# Sticky  Thinking of moving to New Zealand?



## kaz101

Hi everyone, 

If you are thinking about moving to New Zealand here are some useful websites to help you through the process. I moved to Australia from the UK so I don't have any personal experience of New Zealand.

*NZ Immigration *
For visa, skills info etc. see Immigration New Zealand
Visa process diagram see Visa process
Points indicator questions see points indicator
Migration agents association NZAMI For Migrant Public.New Zealand Association for Migration and Investment. NZAMI.
Citzenship in NZ - http://www.dia.govt.nz/DIAwebsite.nsf/wpg_URL/Services-Citizenship-Index?OpenDocument 

*Property*
TradeMe Property - For Sale and To Rent
Homes to buy or rent Homes for Sale - Realestate.co.nz

*Vehicles*
Cars and motorcycles - TradeMe Motors
Cars - Auto Trader
Motorcycles - Motorcycle Trader

*Weather*
NEW ZEALAND WEATHER TODAY:MetService.com - Weather

*Area information*
New Zealand Travel ~ New Zealand Tourism ~ NZ Accommodation

*Bringing pets to NZ*
Your pets | MAF Biosecurity New Zealand
FAQs about Importing Cats and Dogs | MAF Biosecurity New Zealand

*Jobs*
General - SEEK 
General - TradeMe Jobs
Government - Government jobs
Health - Links to each District Health Board website
Education ::Education Gazette::

*Inland Revenue - tax & tax credit* 
Individuals and families

*Healthcare* 
What You'll Pay - Your Choices...Your Health - Primary Health Care in New Zealand

*Studying in NZ*
New Zealand Educated - Home of New Zealand Education : New Zealand Educated

*Online news*
Stuff - links to 10 provincial dailies and two weekly newspapers
NZ Herald - Auckland-based NZ daily newspaper
List of all NZ newspapers New Zealand Newspapers : Newspapers from New Zealand : New Zealand News
The Listener - weekly magazine

*Schools & colleges*
NZ Schools and Colleges sites for college,high school sites
Independent Schools of New Zealand : Home

And please use the search facility (top black row, 3rd from the right) to search for anything specific or just read through the existing posts. 

If you have any suggestions of websites that you think should be added drop me a private message and I'll check them out. 

And lastly but not least - good luck with your move to New Zealand!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Song_Si

New Zealand Now

Your first step to Working and Living in New Zealand starts here . . . to help you take the next steps to joining us in New Zealand, this website provides you with practical and helpful information provided by Immigration New Zealand.

Work in New Zealand
Invest in New Zealand
Study in New Zealand
Holiday in New Zealand
Working Holidays
Questions and Answers
Registration
Jobs and Events
Life in New Zealand
New Zealand Map
Forms and Guides
Contact Us
Expats and Partners


----------

